# little green boxes?



## purrfectlydevine (Jan 3, 2006)

What is the significance of the little green boxes in the upper right corner of the profile section?


----------



## cartwheelmac (Jan 3, 2006)

If you put your mouse over them it will say something about you. Yours says purrfectlydevine has a brilliant future. I believe it has something to do about karma. Like how much karma you have effects the green squares. Mine says cartwheelmac has a reputation beyond reputible.

Cameron


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2006)

yep.. you're right cartwheel!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Dove (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't see the little green boxes.........are you looking on the User PC?
Marge


----------



## MJ (Jan 3, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> I don't see the little green boxes.........are you looking on the User PC?
> Marge


Hi Marge. 

You can see the "little green boxes" (karma) when you click on someones avatar to view their profile:







and you will see something like this over on the right:


----------



## Dove (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Mark...
you are doing a great job for us all here on DC.


----------

